# Voltage regulator?



## ohliuw (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi,

I am trying to figure out how to setup a power supply for my LED daytime running lights. They are currently H8 halogens. So the car supplies 12 v(which fluctuates up to 14.5v sometimes) and 35w on each DRLs.

I want to put 2 Cool white LUXEON LEDs in series in each light (http://www.luxeonstar.com/Cool-White-Lambertian-Rebel-220-lm-p/lxml-pwc1-0120.htm)
. According to the datasheet, they are at 3.2v, 700ma each.

My understanding is that I have to put a voltage regulator (to avoid getting error message on my dashboard). Can anyone help me with the design of the power supply?

thanks in advance :wave:


----------



## Norm (Aug 24, 2011)

Moved to Transportation Lighting - Norm


----------

